# Is there anyway to get a car on monthly payments



## Stevein916 (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a fair car they no longer renting cars for Uber. I called Uber they sent me 3 sites to rent a car not good. I need a car long term. And monthly payments I tryed auto dealerships but I have no credit no down payments no proof of income. Any idea thank you.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Small car dealerships that buy in auctions will make you a deal. Car will be priced 50-100% higher. They also have to make $$$, but it might me cheaper than some dealerships.
Look at Craigslist, some people want you to take over the payments😁Lenders need to be notified and they will do a credit check, but some are more flexible than others.😉


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Go to a Buy here pay here dealership


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> Go to a Buy here pay here dealership


No proof of income. Buy here pay here not gonna help.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No proof of income. Buy here pay here not gonna help.


A lot of them don't care since they'll repo the car in an instant. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Westlake will finance Uber and Lyft drivers for a brand new car. 

You need money down though.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Rickos we accept everyone and any credit car dealership


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Buddy of mine in TJ. Will provide car no money down based on your word and the address of your family


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevein916 said:


> I have a fair car they no longer renting cars for Uber. I called Uber they sent me 3 sites to rent a car not good. I need a car long term. And monthly payments I tryed auto dealerships but I have no credit no down payments no proof of income. Any idea thank you.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Buddy of mine in TJ. Will provide car no money down based on your word and the address of your family


I know a Russian guy up in Seattle that does the same.


----------



## sab7a (Feb 19, 2020)

when i got started with uber, i rented a car with hertz, they have a program with uber, i drove that car for 2 months and then walked into *carmax, they ran my credit*, and *checked my uber apps for proof of income,* and a day later i was the owner of a used 2013 prius V. Carmax gave me 10.95% APR which is high, but it did enable me to get a car without having to pay about 960 dollars a month for a vehicle. when I financed my vehicle, i paid 375 per month to carmx, and about 170 a month for insurance, but i was saving money in gas, after about a year i went to a toyota that offered me 3 oil changes for about 100 dollars, this def helped lower my maintenance cost. BUT the cars you will get at carmax will probably require further maintenance down the road as most people are not that great at maintaining their vehicles properly, as an uber driver you will need to make it your job to ensure you are taking care of your investment. find yourself a garage that deals exclusively with your type of vehicle, if you can trust them, then cool. you can also go to repairpal.com and check the repair and/or maintenance cost to see if the garage is giving you a fair price. *Officially carmax does not allow for a financed car to be used for uber, nor does any other finance company, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. if you can rent a car with hertz for a month, and work at least 6 days a week for at least 8 hours, this can be enough to prove your income, and qualify for a car with at least carmax. additionally i would recommend you walk into a local credit union ASAP and open up a checking and savings account, and deposit 10 - 20 dollars in each account monthly, in a few months they may offer car financing with a lower APR, or to refinance your autoloan with carmax if you go that route. Good lucj*

you can also try hyrecar its pretty much the same as fair, but you can rent per day or week, its about the same cost i think, but also an alternative to fair

with hyrecar though you would be renting from private parties


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

sab7a said:


> when i got started with uber, i rented a car with hertz, they have a program with uber, i drove that car for 2 months and then walked into *carmax, they ran my credit*, and *checked my uber apps for proof of income,* and a day later i was the owner of a used 2013 prius V. Carmax gave me 10.95% APR which is high, but it did enable me to get a car without having to pay about 960 dollars a month for a vehicle. when I financed my vehicle, i paid 375 per month to carmx, and about 170 a month for insurance, but i was saving money in gas, after about a year i went to a toyota that offered me 3 oil changes for about 100 dollars, this def helped lower my maintenance cost. BUT the cars you will get at carmax will probably require further maintenance down the road as most people are not that great at maintaining their vehicles properly, as an uber driver you will need to make it your job to ensure you are taking care of your investment. find yourself a garage that deals exclusively with your type of vehicle, if you can trust them, then cool. you can also go to repairpal.com and check the repair and/or maintenance cost to see if the garage is giving you a fair price. *Officially carmax does not allow for a financed car to be used for uber, nor does any other finance company, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. if you can rent a car with hertz for a month, and work at least 6 days a week for at least 8 hours, this can be enough to prove your income, and qualify for a car with at least carmax. additionally i would recommend you walk into a local credit union ASAP and open up a checking and savings account, and deposit 10 - 20 dollars in each account monthly, in a few months they may offer car financing with a lower APR, or to refinance your autoloan with carmax if you go that route. Good lucj*
> 
> you can also try hyrecar its pretty much the same as fair, but you can rent per day or week, its about the same cost i think, but also an alternative to fair
> 
> with hyrecar though you would be renting from private parties


Having no credit and leaving the ant grind will cost a finger for a finger. However if uber was going to he my primary source of income I'd venture onto a car that will be driveable with the app for minimum of a few years. Because that's how long if not longer it's going to take to pay off.

With 10% apr you will be paying huge if you neglect paying it off sooner the later. Like I said though everyone's gotta pay there does to get better opportunities. Leaving that scummy 1k a month vehicle program was the biggest step. Your next ride will be much cheaper and last longer


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No proof of income. Buy here pay here not gonna help.


If you already drive Uber, your bank statements or Uber Pay Statements are proof of income.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LADryver said:


> If you already drive Uber, your bank statements or Uber Pay Statements are proof of income.


OP already stated no proof of income...


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> OP already stated no proof of income...


duh, op may not realize what poi is.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Get yourself a credit card and start building up your credit. Once you do it’ll be a lot easier to finance a car. Just make sure you don’t charge more then what you can pay off every month, even if you only use it for gas for the month it’ll go a long ways in building your credit up. Plus try to get preapproved at sites like car max or the bank you do banking with. Carvana was a site I got approved at easily but I went with my bank because they got me a lower interest rate. Never tell the bank your going to use it for Uber, but if they ask where your income comes from don’t lie, it’s from being self employed, they’ll never put two and two together and if you lie then it’s fraud. Honestly they just want you making payments on a car, it’s easier then you think if you don’t have bad credit


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Get yourself a credit card and start building up your credit. Once you do it'll be a lot easier to finance a car. Just make sure you don't charge more then what you can pay off every month, even if you only use it for gas for the month it'll go a long ways in building your credit up. Plus try to get preapproved at sites like car max or the bank you do banking with. Carvana was a site I got approved at easily but I went with my bank because they got me a lower interest rate. Never tell the bank your going to use it for Uber, but if they ask where your income comes from don't lie, it's from being self employed, they'll never put two and two together and if you lie then it's fraud. Honestly they just want you making payments on a car, it's easier then you think if you don't have bad credit


Unless someone co signs, you wont get a good interest rating for a car with no major purchase history on your credit.

I came in expecting 0% interest and got 4.15 interest which isnt amazing or bad. 2-6% is the average for most people. Had one issue on my credit score from a video store where I didnt return a 60.00 film. Even though I had a credit card for years it didnt mean much according to them this was my first purchase.

10% is bad. You are going to pay a boatload of interest. I remember having to pay around 6,000 in interest on my first car at 4ish % after 5 years

Putting a down payment is very important.


----------



## sab7a (Feb 19, 2020)

John oceans said:


> Having no credit and leaving the ant grind will cost a finger for a finger. However if uber was going to he my primary source of income I'd venture onto a car that will be driveable with the app for minimum of a few years. Because that's how long if not longer it's going to take to pay off.
> 
> With 10% apr you will be paying huge if you neglect paying it off sooner the later. Like I said though everyone's gotta pay there does to get better opportunities. Leaving that scummy 1k a month vehicle program was the biggest step. Your next ride will be much cheaper and last longer


I forgot to mention that i drive full time for both uber and lyft, 
I agree 10 to 11 percent is steep, but for me and at the time, it was the only viable option. i went to a ford dealership and was denied financing, and buying a newer car didnt seem like a good idea and to be completely honest i absolutely have zero trust in any salesman that takes commission ( whenever someone bases their earnings on gross profit, your interest is automatically compromised) i didnt want to pay 960 a month, plus gas, all for a dirty vehicle that was very uncomfortable, additionally i thought about it and building some sort of equity was better than not even if i could only recover 25 - 40 percent of what i paid for my vehicle, it was better than 100 percent of nothing. i crunched the numbers at the time, and based on how much i could earn* i calculated that 476 a month plus 168 in car insurance *(full coverage( @ $500 deductible) required if financing with carmax) *put me at a cool 644* _compared to the 960_ that it cost to rent. after about 9 months i refinanced my auto loan with a local credit union that offered me 4.25 percent and this lowered my monthly payments to 265 ( refinancing also means you will owe slightly more, but the only upside was that it lowered my monthly payments ,* which wasnt a great decision on my part, but it did mean that i could focus a few hundred per month elsewhere. *

I personally * recommend carmax because of their policies, and their extended warranty, i saved at least 6000 dollars* with the extended warranty because the prius i bought had transmission issues that they fixed at absolutely no cost, and it also had a worn suspension that i ended up paying only 150 to repair. *so all in all, my purchase wasn't too bad, it helped me build credit and i had the 5 day money back guarantee( check the fineprint) I am biased against all car dealerships including carmax, but at least carmax has a pretty sold contract and theyre willing to take care of their investments (vehicles) and their extended warranty is a great deal, i say its awesome. i think the best advice i can give you is to forget ridesharing and just drive a box truck doing deliveries or for a moving company they should pay around 18- 25 dollars an hour, and you dont need a new vehicle, and you dont need to deal with 25+ personalities/ issues/ biases/ potentially bad experiences. If you do however choose to finance a vehicle, i would also recommend paying it off as soon as possible so you can profit more in the long run, if you can pay 960 a month on rentals, plus more in gas for less efficient vehicles, then you could possibly afford to keep your vehicle payments/insurance at around 700-800 a month and get rid of that financing faster, build some equity with that car and possibly sell in a few years.*

Try spending less than 18k for a car because if youre going to buy a car for uber then remember that youre in the business of making money by driving, not in the business of looking cool and paying more


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

sab7a said:


> I forgot to mention that i drive full time for both uber and lyft,
> I agree 10 to 11 percent is steep, but for me and at the time, it was the only viable option. i went to a ford dealership and was denied financing, and buying a newer car didnt seem like a good idea and to be completely honest i absolutely have zero trust in any salesman that takes commission ( whenever someone bases their earnings on gross profit, your interest is automatically compromised) i didnt want to pay 960 a month, plus gas, all for a dirty vehicle that was very uncomfortable, additionally i thought about it and building some sort of equity was better than not even if i could only recover 25 - 40 percent of what i paid for my vehicle, it was better than 100 percent of nothing. i crunched the numbers at the time, and based on how much i could earn* i calculated that 476 a month plus 168 in car insurance *(full coverage( @ $500 deductible) required if financing with carmax) *put me at a cool 644* _compared to the 960_ that it cost to rent. after about 9 months i refinanced my auto loan with a local credit union that offered me 4.25 percent and this lowered my monthly payments to 265 ( refinancing also means you will owe slightly more, but the only upside was that it lowered my monthly payments ,* which wasnt a great decision on my part, but it did mean that i could focus a few hundred per month elsewhere. *
> 
> I personally * recommend carmax because of their policies, and their extended warranty, i saved at least 6000 dollars* with the extended warranty because the prius i bought had transmission issues that they fixed at absolutely no cost, and it also had a worn suspension that i ended up paying only 150 to repair. *so all in all, my purchase wasn't too bad, it helped me build credit and i had the 5 day money back guarantee( check the fineprint) I am biased against all car dealerships including carmax, but at least carmax has a pretty sold contract and theyre willing to take care of their investments (vehicles) and their extended warranty is a great deal, i say its awesome. i think the best advice i can give you is to forget ridesharing and just drive a box truck doing deliveries or for a moving company they should pay around 18- 25 dollars an hour, and you dont need a new vehicle, and you dont need to deal with 25+ personalities/ issues/ biases/ potentially bad experiences. If you do however choose to finance a vehicle, i would also recommend paying it off as soon as possible so you can profit more in the long run, if you can pay 960 a month on rentals, plus more in gas for less efficient vehicles, then you could possibly afford to keep your vehicle payments/insurance at around 700-800 a month and get rid of that financing faster, build some equity with that car and possibly sell in a few years.*
> ...


You made the right decision.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I bought my car at Carvana. Low mileage, 2017. Very good price. They delivered the SUV to me. Customer service was awesome too.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Is there a reason you don't want to share your Uber/Lyft/driving as proof of income??

Going to a buy here pay here should help you build credit as long as you stay current on payments.

On that note, even going to one of those places to get a car to drive, you will probably still be paying less than the $800/month or whatever stupid $$$$ you were paying Fare.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've never understood how people can justify paying almost 1000 bucks per month to drive a damn rental at the rates U/L are paying. Yes, I guess the rate covers everything else but gas, but still.

I haven't had a car payment in over 10 years, so I'm not fully up to speed in all that's going on with them, but I'd imagine that even with bad credit you should get a decent car with payment well under 500/month. Even at a buy here pay here lot. The cars are priced accordingly, of course, but at it would still be cheaper. As long as you have income, of course, which with RS might be an issue.

But still I don't get why somebody would do the rental. Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, I guess... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> But still I don't get why somebody would do the rental. Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, I guess... &#129335;‍♂


So many reasons why: usually zero money down or less money required upfront, no registration fees, newer and more reliable car, available to people with bad credit, wear and tear from rideshare is not a concern, high mileage is not a concern, car eligibility is guaranteed, passing Uber/Lyft inspection is nearly guaranteed.

Renting is a bad deal financially but it still does make sense for some people, temporarily. People who do it long-term are crazy, though.

Getting a high interest car loan for an old, unreliable car you hate, while working for peanuts is _also_ a bad financial decision but people do that too.

I am aware there are alternatives, but they aren't universally available to all people, especially those without good credit, liquid cash to spend upfront or on maintenance, or fewer non-transit financial obligations. If you don't have any of those issues, you can afford a car you like, that is reliable and relatively new, and can be paid for without taking on a huge financial burden. But that is a privilege that many people do not have, especially gig economy workers.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> So many reasons why: usually zero money down or less money required upfront, no registration fees, newer and more reliable car, available to people with bad credit, wear and tear from rideshare is not a concern, high mileage is not a concern, car eligibility is guaranteed, passing Uber/Lyft inspection is nearly guaranteed.
> 
> Renting is a bad deal financially but it still does make sense for some people, temporarily. People who do it long-term are crazy, though.
> 
> ...


Didn't Uber/Lyft also have some type of "promo" or "discount" based upon how much you drive? So the base price of the rental came down? But they have since done away with those incentives.

(shrug) .... I mean I get it if you want a car + insurance and such. Or it that was your only option. I mean, if I was doing this full time I could possibly see renting a car being a reasonable way to go. I can pull $1,000-1.5k/wk full time in my market. I would adjust to drive during peak times. Early mornings 6-9ish. Middle of the day hit the gym, spend time with wife, tinker around house. Drive evenings when can maximize income. Do 12 hours shifts on Sat and Sunday.

Get deactivated.... just turn in your car and walk away. You haven't beat the crap out of your personal vehicle. Accident, same thing.

I would probably still just go with a $5-10k car and try and pay that off in less than 2 years.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Didn't Uber/Lyft also have some type of "promo" or "discount" based upon how much you drive? So the base price of the rental came down? But they have since done away with those incentives.


Market-dependent, but yeah I took advantage of promos like that as recently as fall 2019. Renting a car for Uber was a massive hassle for me but it did give me the opportunity to try out rideshare without putting a down payment on a car I don't want to own long-term. It was a tolerable experience but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

I actually don't have the liquidity or credit problem but I still didn't want to throw money and risk at Uber just to try it out.

@DriverMark I strongly believe that a $5-8k car with no loan or a 2 year loan is the cheapest way to do Uber. I've done the math and literally every alternative is more expensive, both short-term and long-term. I even have my doubts about $3000 cars because many of them will have to be replaced too soon because of reliability issues or aging off the platform. An unreliable car is a massive opportunity cost when your time is money, and dirt cheap cars tend to be way older and riskier.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've never understood how people can justify paying almost 1000 bucks per month to drive a damn rental at the rates U/L are paying. Yes, I guess the rate covers everything else but gas, but still.
> 
> I haven't had a car payment in over 10 years, so I'm not fully up to speed in all that's going on with them, but I'd imagine that even with bad credit you should get a decent car with payment well under 500/month. Even at a buy here pay here lot. The cars are priced accordingly, of course, but at it would still be cheaper. As long as you have income, of course, which with RS might be an issue.
> 
> But still I don't get why somebody would do the rental. Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, I guess... &#129335;‍♂


Because the ants behind this dont want to commit to a real job, even if they love driving to the point of spending that much money. They rather slave 25-30% of there wage away then working a job with a guaranteed 40 hour pay cheque along with some security behind an employment.

Renting an SUV for 1000 to drive uber is beyond stupid. That alone pays 75% of my rent.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> People who do it long-term are crazy, though.


That's what I was getting at. And those seem to be the people who mostly complain about the cost. At least around here. Temporary rental is fine to cover gaps.

I'd say pretty much anybody can get a decent 5-7K car financed with much lower payment than 1000 bucks, even with insurance and maintenance added. Grind it out, keep up with the payments and pretty soon they should be able to get to something newer/nicer/more expensive, if desired.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> That's what I was getting at. And those seem to be the people who mostly complain about the cost. At least around here. Temporary rental is fine to cover gaps.
> 
> I'd say pretty much anybody can get a decent 5-7K car financed with much lower payment than 1000 bucks, even with insurance and maintenance added. Grind it out, keep up with the payments and pretty soon they should be able to get to something newer/nicer/more expensive, if desired.


I agree. Even people with bad credit have a shot at improving their credit in a year or two which is cheaper and more responsible than renting long-term.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> That's what I was getting at. And those seem to be the people who mostly complain about the cost. At least around here. Temporary rental is fine to cover gaps.
> 
> I'd say pretty much anybody can get a decent 5-7K car financed with much lower payment than 1000 bucks, even with insurance and maintenance added. Grind it out, keep up with the payments and pretty soon they should be able to get to something newer/nicer/more expensive, if desired.


A 5K/60 loan @ 3.88 is less than $100/mo. Even at a higher rate, the payment won't be too much more.

Driver should save 3-5K cash down, then get a 5K/60 loan.

The only limitation is that used car loans are usually for seven years old and newer.


----------



## sab7a (Feb 19, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've never understood how people can justify paying almost 1000 bucks per month to drive a damn rental at the rates U/L are paying. Yes, I guess the rate covers everything else but gas, but still.
> 
> I haven't had a car payment in over 10 years, so I'm not fully up to speed in all that's going on with them, but I'd imagine that even with bad credit you should get a decent car with payment well under 500/month. Even at a buy here pay here lot. The cars are priced accordingly, of course, but at it would still be cheaper. As long as you have income, of course, which with RS might be an issue.
> 
> But still I don't get why somebody would do the rental. Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, I guess... &#129335;‍♂


 Deductions!


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Stevein916 said:


> I have a fair car they no longer renting cars for Uber. I called Uber they sent me 3 sites to rent a car not good. I need a car long term. And monthly payments I tryed auto dealerships but I have no credit no down payments no proof of income. Any idea thank you.


Sounds like you need to get a "regular" job and save your money and build up credit.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Go on CL in your area and look for the jobs section, click on "transport", type in "rent car" or "ride share vehicle", you'll get something back.

Might not be your ideal scenario, but maybe renting a car weekly from a private person to do rs, might not be as bad as you think.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

*Is there anyway to get a car on monthly payments*

Yes ! It's called a car loan !


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

*I've never understood how people can justify paying almost 1000 bucks per month to drive a damn rental at the rates U/L are paying. Yes, I guess the rate covers everything else but gas, but still.

I haven't had a car payment in over 10 years, so I'm not fully up to speed in all that's going on with them, but I'd imagine that even with bad credit you should get a decent car with payment well under 500/month*

Maybe because they dont have a dp for a car, or dont want to use their own cars? I'd rather spend money renting a car weekly/monthly even @ a $1000, and if something happens to it, THEY FIX IT, THEY REPLACE IT on THEIR dime, not mine.

Plus, wear & tear and excessive mileage on THEIR car, not MINE. I pay about $780 a month for my car & don't regret it. I've put approximately 9k miles on my rental in the past 3 months, didn't pay a dime for oil changes. Guess who hasn't put a single rs mile on my own car in the last 3 months? ME! No wear & tear, no mileage, no new tires, brakes, nothing. I'm happy with that.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber math is strong on this thread.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Some people likes to give banks their money in exchange of false self-image (vehicle) . 

I'll gladly drive my 20 year old $1500 car and put that 20k in my bank/investment account instead.


----------

